# 11.5 hp Craftsman Snowblower issues



## MainePellethead (Jan 28, 2015)

If anyone could help a bit I'd be thankful.  My beloved snowblower i had for years and had bought new went kapooey on my last year...so this year I bought for now a used 11.5 HP 30" Craftsman. I'm not a fan of Craftsman but I figured what the heck, its 11.5 hp. The snowblower is really in like new condition...motor runs very strong, my problem is...the guy I bought it off does small engine stuff out of his garage and he has replaced bearings, belts, checked the worm gear...it all seemed fine. But....what it is doing is...it will blow snow but does not seem fast enough and it pushes out the sides as well. Well...i watch the auger...and it seems it draws it to the sides instead of drawing it into the 2nd stage....is it "possible" when the guy put the auger blades back on that they can be backwards? Like the right one now should be on left and left should be on the right??  That make sense?  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2015)

Look at the auger - then look at its rotation.  It should be moving in the direction to pull the snow towards center.  If it ain't - you got something goofy going on.  I suppose he could have swap auger positions...

ETA: also - I am not sure of your blowers configuration, but if the auger is belt driven, make sure the belt is routed properly.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 28, 2015)

Jags said:


> Look at the auger - then look at its rotation.  It should be moving in the direction to pull the snow towards center.  If it ain't - you got something goofy going on.  I suppose he could have swap auger positions...



I havent gone back out yet....but am shortly...but if my memory is correct...its pulling it away from the center...hmm...my thought was the 2 augers were backwards...because its like its pushing the snow to the outer edges and leaving a trail...ugh....but needed someones confirmation that backward blades were possible   Thanks!  looks like I'll try that


----------



## Jags (Jan 28, 2015)

Look at my addition above also - if it is direct driven from the motor, it would almost have to be auger position.  If it is belt driven, an improper belt route could reverse the direction of the auger.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 28, 2015)

Jags said:


> Look at my addition above also - if it is direct driven from the motor, it would almost have to be auger position.  If it is belt driven, an improper belt route could reverse the direction of the auger.




definitly belt driven.  I havent checked the belt yet as it was brand new when i got the blower...


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 28, 2015)

He may well have gotten the augers on the wrong sides - easy to do. They're easy enough to correct.

Donyboy73, on YouTube, has a load of great how-to videos. Search for augers. Here's one for a Murray, which is probably similar to yours, but you'll get the idea.



ETA: You may not have to take the whole assembly out - you may be able to disconnect the shaft where it goes into the gearbox, so the auger shaft and gearbox come out without having to remove the whole assembly.


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 28, 2015)

heat seeker said:


> He may well have gotten the augers on the wrong sides - easy to do. They're easy enough to correct.
> 
> Donyboy73, on YouTube, has a load of great how-to videos. Search for augers. Here's one for a Murray, which is probably similar to yours, but you'll get the idea.





thanks for this video!!  I was looking for one and couldnt find....


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 28, 2015)

You're welcome.

See my edit above - might save you some work!


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 28, 2015)

heat seeker said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> See my edit above - might save you some work!




i was thinking that....going through all that just to switch the blades...lol


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 28, 2015)

And while you've got the augers apart - make sure to lightly grease the shafts so they don't rust to the augers. If they do, the shear pins won't let go if you hit something, and the gearbox may well get taken out. I pull the shear pins every year to make sure the augers are free on the shafts. My machines have grease fittings so I can shoot some grease between the shafts and the augers. Donyboy73 shows rebuilding a Honda gearbox that went because of the rust. He had quite the time getting the augers free of the shafts. The good news is that the rust protected the shear pins...


----------



## tomc585 (Jan 28, 2015)

Rookie move if he put the augers on wrong but it isn't hard to correct. It will be a good exercise for you and you will see how easy it is to repair in the future. Keep us posted of your findings and results.


----------

